# Leaders Again....Materials This Time



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

I think everyone has read the leader length thread and it got me thinking (imagine that) about materials, specifically monofilament these days. I tried various searches on Google, but could not find a table that sorted all the common brands according to *hardness.*
In the "Leader Length" thread, sjrobin made a very true statement:
ã€€
*"**..... Ideally the entire leader is an extension of the fly line,........"
ã€€
*In my opinion, this is so true. To date, all my leaders have been built using Ande mono, mostly because I always had so much of it. I think it is of medium hardness as monofilaments go, but I would like to find a slightly harder mono for my leader butts. I think we all need to do this, if our leaders are going to be that "extension" of the fly line. 
ã€€
I am still gunshy of Hard Mason. One year, I made all my tarpon shock tippets out of Mason. I also used to store about 2 dozen leader tippets/flies on a stretcher in my skiff. Later on in the season I looped on a tippet for a client and tested the connection, and the Mason broke at the knots.....both knots; the one at the hook AND the one (Hufnagel) where it was attached to the class tippet. I chose another tippet....same thing. Never had this problem with Ande 80 lb. lasting 4+ months of tarpon season. I even used the same old tippets and flies, horsing around with jack crevalle, into the next year with no problems. But this Mason was terrible and the 80 was breaking at about 4-5 lbs. it seemed.

This was a long time ago and maybe they have changed their formula. Maybe I just got a bad batch....I don't know. But the main selling point to mason has always been its lack of memory and that comes with hardness, so I doubt it. Just wondering if any of you guys have experienced the same thing.

As said, I was unsuccessful in my Google search. Do any of you know of such a table that shows the relative hardness of the various monos? Now that I have the time, I'd like to start experimenting again.

BTW......anyone into furled leaders? I've never used one and they are a PIA to make, but I understand they turn over like a champ.


----------



## trucha del mar (Apr 21, 2010)

*Hard Mason*

I use hard Mason for all of my leaders and have never had a problem with breakage. Granted, I am redfishing 99% of the time and rarely tangling with anything that would break 12 or 16lb Mason (the lightest tests in my leaders). I have been using the same small spools forever...these leaders rarely need to be replaced. Of course, that may just be a sad indication of how rarely I seem to fish these days.

Hard Mason seems to turn over better than just about everything else I've tried.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

About the only time I ever use mono leaders nowdays is fishing small stuff on top. 

The fiber optics quality of mono pretty much eliminates it for me in sight fishing ....and God help you if you ever get a wind knot which I've been known to do, LOL. 

Flouro gives me almost no stretch, abrasion resistance and virtually complete invisibility in all water conditions. 

Never used the furled leaders either so can't offer any comments there.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

*Curled leaders*

I have used FeatherCraft furled leaders for years. They come in different lengths/line weights. Loop at one end, tiny ring at other. Then about 4-5 ft fluoro tippet. Also made of fluoro. Nearly indestructible, will last for years. Turns over big or small bugs great, better in wind than tapered leaders. Flluoro acts like medium sink tip. Only time not used is w spooky bones and permit....the 15 ft leader fish. Wind knots rare, easy to see and pick out.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm with meadowlark. Fluoro, except small stuff on top. Seems to be not too stiff or too limp. Tough to cut on teeth or shell. Much more invisible in water than mono. Sinks, but I want most of my flies to at least slowly sink even fishing floating line. Doesn't sun degrade like mono either.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

You guys are gradually swinging my thinking. I have always eschewed fluorocarbon, but in this case, for the wrong reason....that being that it was unnecessary as well as considerably more expensive. However, it _is_ stiffer than the average mono, and I might take the plunge.

Are you guys still using the same old blood knots to build your fluoro leaders?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Permit Rat said:


> You guys are gradually swinging my thinking. I have always eschewed fluorocarbon, but in this case, for the wrong reason....that being that it was unnecessary as well as considerably more expensive. However, it _is_ stiffer than the average mono, and I might take the plunge.
> 
> Are you guys still using the same old blood knots to build your fluoro leaders?


Yes, to the blood knot, but I keep it to four wraps per side, lubricate with spit and work it carefully to make it synch down right. It seems to want to hang up. Sometimes if I'm making it at home, I'll put a little UV cure on the knot as an insurance policy. I haven't had one work loose. The biggest test was a good Jack Crevealle that broke the leader at a wind knot (yes, I know, I should have put on a new leader) Disclaimer, I am in no way an experienced fly fisherman. I don't even fish with other fly guys as my friends are all conventional gear guys. I'm working this out as I go along from trial and error and internet information. I just want to be clear I'm no expert, just someone that likes flyfishing.


----------

